# Fortis Spacematic



## wampa (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello all.

just wondering if anyone could tell me more about this watch










Fortis Eco Spacematic

Are they a good buy, i love the look


----------



## wampa (Aug 14, 2008)

larger photos


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I've not seen one of these 'Eco' Spacematics before. I love the design of the spacematic though. Such a cool looking watch. I prefer the black dial. According to what I just read the Eco Spacematic is a quartz movement with a rotor to keep the capacitor charged. I would assume a lot like the Seiko Kinetic movements.

Looks like they sell for between $350-$500 (pre-owned at least) but I could be way off.


----------



## wampa (Aug 14, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> I've not seen one of these 'Eco' Spacematics before. I love the design of the spacematic though. Such a cool looking watch. I prefer the black dial. According to what I just read the Eco Spacematic is a quartz movement with a rotor to keep the capacitor charged. I would assume a lot like the Seiko Kinetic movements.
> 
> Looks like they sell for between $350-$500 (pre-owned at least) but I could be way off.


Wondered if anyone else had owned one, as i just bought one but it hasnt arrived yet


----------



## Moore73 (Mar 18, 2009)

What size case are they ?


----------



## wampa (Aug 14, 2008)

Moore73 said:


> What size case are they ?


you know i'm not sure but they look pretty thick but not sure about width


----------

